# Damaged Roxite Window



## iampatman (Nov 24, 2013)

I've managed to smash a window on my Lunar Premier H592 (don't ask). The window is marked up:
V-XB POLYPLASTIC ROXITE - PMMA 43R - 001745 0811 Holland. None of the fittings are damaged, it's just the glazing unit. The window is 890mm x 540mm

I've tried autotechleisure and Essex caravan breakers but no luck so far. Anybody got any ideas where I might find one? Van looks a bit tacky with aluminum tape over half a window

Any ideas appreciated,

Pat


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 24, 2013)

Try this place :- Replacement Caravan Windows, Replacement Windows, Towbars, Tow Bars, Towing Brackets, Wheel Spats from Exhaust Ejectors Co Ltd, EECO in Halifax, West Yorkshire

It says they are in Halifax so that`s not too far from you.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 24, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Try this place :- Replacement Caravan Windows, Replacement Windows, Towbars, Tow Bars, Towing Brackets, Wheel Spats from Exhaust Ejectors Co Ltd, EECO in Halifax, West Yorkshire
> 
> It says they are in Halifax so that`s not too far from you.



Thanks for that, I'll give them a go. You're right, Halifax is just down the road from me. Except I'm in Spain at the moment:wave: I packed in work a few weeks ago and we've visited our daughter in France and kept heading south. We're back at Christmas so if these folk have got a window I can pick it up then. 
Pat


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 24, 2013)

iampatman said:


> Thanks for that, I'll give them a go. You're right, Halifax is just down the road from me. Except I'm in Spain at the moment:wave: I packed in work a few weeks ago and we've visited our daughter in France and kept heading south. We're back at Christmas so if these folk have got a window I can pick it up then.
> Pat




Ah , OK i hadn`t realised you are abroad.

If you put their postcode into Google Earth then go Streetview you get a very clear view of the place itself and you might recognise it.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 24, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Ah , OK i hadn`t realised you are abroad.
> 
> If you put their postcode into Google Earth then go Streetview you get a very clear view of the place itself and you might recognise it.



I've just been on the site, they make/replace the existing window and it's a 7day service. I'm back in England on 19thDec and back to France again on the 28th. I've filled in details and explained my problem and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'll let you know how I get on. 
Pat


----------



## leebrogden (Dec 28, 2013)

I used this company to replace one of the windows on my kontiki. Total turnaround from me sending my old window to them to receiving my new one by courier about 3 weeks. Excellent service and reasonable price.


----------



## basa99 (Jan 1, 2014)

*damaged window*

Hi
try this company, i have not used them but saw their ad.

Autoxtra      autoxtra@ntlworld.com

Good luck, hope you can get  replacement

Basa


----------



## iampatman (Jan 1, 2014)

*Update on window*

Ok, here's the story. After damaging the window I tried a couple of breakers with no luck so I contacted Lunar to see if they could help. They put me in touch with Miriad. I gave them the size of the window but they said they couldn't help because they didn't have the full window specification. I gave them all the details etched onto the window, van model etc but they said they still couldn't help. I went back to Lunar and they said they had no specs for my motorhome at which point I suggested that whilst it might be difficult for them to help I couldn't believe that it was impossible and wouldn't it be great if I could sing their praises on motorhome forums if they could help me out. Lunar responded by saying that they weren't trying to be difficult but the van was built by a company in Belgium and badged up by Lunar. The company in Belgium went bust in 2007 and they had no specs at all on the motorhomes they sold at that time. I was having these email exchanges whilst driving round Spain with limited wifi and getting more and more frustrated. The damage to the window occurred at my daughter's house in France and she also was trying to source a window for me and she came up trumps. Advanced Glass Products jim@advancedglass.co.uk asked for the window opening size, said they could get one delivered to UK address before Christmas and were as good as their word. I had a couple of telephone conversations with them to check details and they could not have been more helpful. I was pretty disappointed with Lunar and Miriad were less than helpful. So the new window is fitted, a 5 minute job and we're back on the road again. Currently back at my daughter's in France seeing in the New Year and avoiding the pier cap that I managed to clout last time!  The bad news? How about £362.00 inc p&p? Ouch indeed.


----------

